# Labrynthitis/Inner Ear Infection



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiya

has anyone had labrynthitis or inner ear infection, are they the same thing.

I woke up 2 weeks ago with what felt like a head full of bees, my head was buzzing and I couldn't stand ANY noise at all., next morning I was unable to walk in a straight line, I got up and walked into the wall, even though I was convinced I was walking in a straight line. 

I Went to the Out of Hours GP services who diagnosed a sinus and ear infection and gave me Doxyciclene antibiotics 100mg one per day. After a week and taking all the antibiotics the symptoms were no better, so back to the triage nurse at my GP surgery who assured me that the Antibiotics were very strong so therefore they should have worked, I also complained about extreme fatigue and he also put this down to the antibiotics, he prescribed Stemitol for the vertigo and accompanying sickness (they made me feel worse)

Back to GP on Wednesday last week who has now said I have an inner ear infection which is causing the vertigo, I am now on Co-amoxiclav antibiotics 125mg 3 times per day, plus another drug which reduces pressure in the inner ear which should help with the balance problem and on the whole I do feel better in that respect, still feel a bit drunk now and then, but not as bad as I was.

What is bothering me on top of all this is I feel absolutely exhausted even when I haven't done anything, its the kind of tiredness you get when you are getting over the flu, I have read that because the brain is having to work harder to usual to keep everything balanced this is what causes the tiredness. I wondered if anyone else has had this kind of thing.

I am going into my third week off work with this and whilst they are being very understanding about it, I work in the NHS and am putting a certain amount of pressure on myself to get back to work, although I have to be 100% certain I am ok before I drive again.

Thanks 
Jacqui


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It sounds nothing like mine.

I just had the dizziness. I was driving at the time, it tok three days of meds before I felt ok to drive again. 
I got tinnitus about ayear later. Just take meds when needed, twice a year ish.

I'm on Cylizine.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I had a couple of bouts of it around 10 years ago.

The first time I had just got out of my car when for some reason I turned around quickly and suddenly my world started spinning.
I couldn't focus my eyes as everything seemed to be flashing sideways, like holding your head steady and watching racing cars speed past your eyes.

My legs wouldn't support me and when I tried to walk it must have looked like the worlds drunkest man was trying to move.
Once they'd got me home I found lying on the floor with my eyes shut helped, but I couldn't stay there for ever, and my attempts to walk had the rest of the family laughing their heads off.

After a couple of days I could get around reasonably well but walking involved me slowly putting one foot in front of the other and holding on to something to avoid falling over and I still looked as if I was drunk.
I felt exhausted most of the time and extended sleeping seemed a very good idea at the time.

The bout lasted around 5 – 6 weeks before I could think about driving and took a couple of months before I completely returned to normal.
The Doctor had given me Prochlorperazine tablets and they seemed to work for me, I still have some just in case!

A second, but no-where near as bad, bout happened in France around a year later.
I was waiting to cross the road, my head turning left and right to see the traffic, when the world suddenly started to spin again.

I clung on to a post for all I was worth and then wobbled ungainly to a bench close by.
Luckily the bout only lasted about half an hour, I took a couple of Prochlorperazine tablets which helped, but it still got me very worried about when it might happen again.

And then it dawned on me and I put two and two together.

I had been wearing glasses reading glasses for some time and was supposed to wear long distance glasses when driving (I know, I know) but I hadn't been wearing them when driving for quite a long distance earlier that day – a similar situation to my first bout.

As soon as I recovered I made sure I used my driving glasses every time and have used them ever since.
And, touch wood, I've not had a bout of labyrinthitis since.

Your problem may not directly be related to my problem but I would recommend you have an optician have a look at your eyesight as that may possibly be one of the reasons for your dilemma.

Best of luck and I hope you recover as soon as possible.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi thanks for that actually I do need my eyes testing I had an appointment booked for December but had to cancel. 

I have decided to give in to the exhaustion instead of trying to fight it, maybe that will help.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I had a tia last year the day after I was released out of hospital I got out of bed and started crashing into the wardrobe, the doors etc spoke to the gp he asked me to come to the surgery I cannot drive like this I tell him oh he says I will leave a script at the chemist for you anyway my wife managed to collect it was called beta histamine after taking all the pills I did feel better but four months on its back again.

Ron


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Labyrinthitis may take a long time to resolve as the blood supply to the labyrinth is not the most massive... sorry about that....

it can also make you feel totally exhausted as it is so fundamental in balance and ANY form of movement...... so your body gets tired doing absolutely nothing and then gets even more tired because you are tired.....

Sorry to be the harbinger of bad news but MrsW had this for 6 MONTHS and could not move off the settee for several weeks.....

Things like eyesight etc. are also important as part of your balance does come from the input of your vision - so it would be good to get that checked. If you cannot get to the optometrist because of the labyrinthitis they may well be able to do a home eye test - it can be done but I do not know if there are cost implications....

Sorry...

Dave


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi I think my boss will be more upset about the length of time  

I have also read that the antibiotics can make you feel really tired. I have also got betahistine tablets which apparently relieve the pressure in your ear which helps, I know my brother in law was off work with it for 6 weeks, I am now going into my third week off work. The dizziness is not as bad as it was and the description in an earlier post about it being like watching cars flashing past your eyes at a race is spot on.

Dr said he would give me another sick note, so I will see how long he has put on it when my son picks it up for me.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I had my first bout of this debilitating condition about 30 years ago. At that time my GP couldn't work out what caused it but just prescribed Stemetil. Didn't work. But a later GP informed me that there had been an epidemic of viral labrynthitis at that time. Two of my colleagues had it but milder.

There seem to be many causes as well as infection/virus - tempero-mandibular syndrome, high blood pressure, narrowing of the arteries, bumpy ride, etc etc. and often associated with nausea and tinnitus. it is not easy to diagnose a cause and symptoms and duration vary from person to person. 

I have had it on and off - worse in the early days but don't suffer often now. I had extensive investigations but nothing evident. Broadly referred to as Meniere's syndrome.

The treatment I use is, as mentioned earlier, Betahistine (brand name Serc 16) and it works for me, but it does take time. Immediately I feel a little dizzy I take a dose, and keep up 3x 16mg a day. My bouts usually last about 6 weeks but it does ease off to manageable levels quite quickly, provided you remember not to swing your head, bend over, keep your head at the right angle when standing up/lying down. One morning you wake up and it's gone.

I take 3 tabs pd for about 3-4 weeks, then 2 pd, then 1 pd, at about 6 weeks I stop cold turkey and its usually gone. If it recurs I go back on them. My advice would be to get on them asap. Nothing harmful it's a natural substance but you do need a prescription.

By trial and error I discovered my own control mechanism - Calcium Forte + Vit D - much to the scepticism of docs I have told. 1 chew-tab per day - not more, not less, consistent, don't miss a day. I haven't suffered much lately.

Quick checks
- are you tensing up your jaw, especially at night?
- is your blood pressure normal?
- is your cholesterol normal?
- could you be calcium deficient? Had a bone density test lately?

There is some physiotherapy solution, but don't have the details to hand.

Sorry you are suffering - it's quite a frustrating condition and it doesn't hurry up and go. Hope this is helpful. Good luck


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Herman Hymer,

thanks for that information and support. I was going to ask the pharmacy about the Betahistine as they are helping me and I wondered how long I should take if for as they have given me quite a lot. I have only had 3 full days of them and the antibiotics so far and have got another 4 days of the antibiotics to go.

Dr checked my blood pressure on Wednesday and its fine 120/70 which is what it always is.

I don't know about my cholesterol so will get that checked but I do eat a fairly healthy diet including oat bran so hopefully its not too bad

I had a bone density scan in December and I am going back for the results on Tuesday. I am now seen by a consultant at the metabolic bone centre at Northern General so I will mention this when I go on Tuesday. 

The Doc reckons its a bacterial ear infection which is causing it, hence the antibiotics. Most of my work colleagues have had horrendous colds before Christmas and I didn't get one (smug or what) however I am not so smug now :roll: 

I take Aloe Vera Gel everyday and multi vitamins and stopped them at the beginning of November, mainly because I ran out of both and kept forgetting to re-stock, however I've got some now and started taking them again.

On another note, I had a really bad shooting pain from the ear affected earlier today, the pain sort of branched from my ear into my head, but the dizziness now seems less than it was and my ear drum itches so much, so I'm hoping this is the start of the recovery.

I am suffering, but I've had worse stuff happen and recovered.

Thanks again


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I take a different view

If I have anything that lasts I request a referral to a specialist consultant in that field

I have wet dermatitis in and around my ears when I'm stressed

The GP prescribed drops, it went from bad to worse

Getting an appointment at the hospital

They sucked out all the dead skin which had now with the addition of wet drops given me a severe fungal infection
Packed it with cream

And fortunately cured the fungal infection, the dermatitis still flares up but drops are a no no

Sometimes it's better to see a specialist in the field

Aldra


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Aldra

if it doesn't clear up I will ask to be referred to ENT.

Thanks

Jacqui


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

That's a very good idea. One of the things I was checked out for initially was a brain tumour. Now don't let me alarm you, that was a long shot, but if the risk is 1 in a million you still need to check.

Because of the number of possible causes it makes sense to explore all possibilities.

One of the complications is that viruses and infections can permanently damage the structures of the inner ear and that causes the recurrences. 

I'm puzzled though, how does anyone diagnose a bacterial infection when you can't "see" inside the inner ear. Taking a flyer??? I'd be cautious.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

There can be many causes of labrynthitis.

Our daughter in law's mother suffered with it for ages, took all sorts of drugs, none of which made any difference.

Finally saw ENT consultant, who discovered it was due to crystals that had formed in the inner ear fluid. For several weeks, she went to outpatients, where her head was manipulated in different ways, to dislodge and break up the crystals. The treatment worked.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

I've had two really bad doses of this. Believe me, it is both drastic and life changing.
My first put me in bed for a couple of weeks when I couldn't stand or even make it to the bathroom unaided. I was three months off work, couldn't drive for two, and when I did it felt like I was very unsafe. Walking out in the local shopping mall was dreadful as all the people coming towards me just disorientated me completely, like when you are in a train and the one on next platform moves away. 
My second was about 10 years later and I had all sorts of therapy to rectify it.
This time it effectively ended my career as a Lockkeeper, as my employers would not allow me near unfenced flowing water, and working alone at night on weirs was a complete H&S disaster waiting to happen.

The specialist told me that viral infections get carried to the inner ear, where they destroy the micro hairs in the fluid chambers like gyroscopes which send little signals to the brain to tell you which way up you are.

I had to totally retrain my brain with special exercises so it could decipher the new messages from my ears. It took ages, not helped because over doing it or rushing it only causes you to regress and start all over again.

Look up '' The Cooksey Cawthorne'' technique for helping to recover.

I was also told no antibiotics would help as the infection was gone leaving permanent damage, and retraining was the only solution.

A consultant recommended Stugeron ( sea sick tablets ) to help with the symptoms.

When the ears cannot determine your 3D position, the eyes will come their aid and the brain will compensate. It makes you tired because balance is normally a brain function which uses little processing, but when you get this problem there are times when 40% of your brain power can be occupied just keeping you upright. Some days I just felt totally exhausted.

Mine has passed gradually, retirement has helped, but I had the onset of it again last year and my GP just shrugged and said that they could do nothing new for me, and I should just take it easy, so I did and it abated in a few days.

I could write a book about my experiences with this, sorry for going on a bit.

The only upsides are the friends and family thought it a bit funny to see me behaving drunk all the time, and going on a cruise ship was doddle because when lots of others were suffering motion sickness I was quite used to the ground or deck coming up to meet me, and I coped easily !!

These days too much movement and head swinging causes disorientation and a short rest is needed. So dancing is often short lived. ! I can also ride a bike again now.

I recently climbed the tower of Pisa, it was a heck of a challenge but personally a big achievement.

I know this problem is not funny, but my solution was to face up to it with a degree of humour and determination. Sitting down doing nothing will not help you recover. I took up tennis , table tennis, and other things to help me, after finding out that mild exercise is better than sitting down.
You will have to adjust, stay away from stress or too much swivelling motion, and be patient while your body learns to deal with it. Don't be surprised if it takes months, and beware it can return.

Good luck with your recovery.

John


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

PS

Yes being scanned for a brain tumour was a tense time too.

And I wish I 'd had a forum like this to air it with back then.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> I had a tia last year the day after I was released out of hospital I got out of bed and started crashing into the wardrobe, the doors etc spoke to the gp he asked me to come to the surgery I cannot drive like this I tell him oh he says I will leave a script at the chemist for you anyway my wife managed to collect it was called beta histamine after taking all the pills I did feel better but four months on its back again.
> 
> Ron


And that is exactly what happened to me, the very same symptoms which was finally diagnosed as Ménière's disease.
Scary I know, but there is no known cure only drugs to help with the symptoms, it's not even known what causes the disease.

At the moment I'm in remission but it has left me with bad tinitus and poor hearing in my left ear. I hope you don't have this as its not a lot of fun. Pray that you have labyrinthitus because that is not permanent.

Keith.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you for all your replies. I am on betahistine which seems to work but I'm still not there yet. I do get the impression that I am moving when I KNOW I'm not. I was hoping to go back to work on Monday and went out to drive a short distance with OH about ten miles in all, I got there OK but couldn't drive back, so as I work 18 miles away I don't think I will be going on Monday, which opens up another can of worms with my employers (NHS) I'm now considered long term sick... After nine days.... And they are referring me to "occy health". Not sure if they are trying to worry me back to work or not however I did point out that occy health placed me under section 10 of disability register last year which they seem to have forgotten, I also pointed out that labrynthitis could happen to anyone, so we shall have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about referral to Oc/ health

The times and procedures are set and sickness time off is accumulative which may account for long term

If you are genuinely unfit for work they are there to support and assist you not to threaten

They can plan staged returns, offer advice etc

And to be fair they need to check, some people do milk the system

I'd be careful about mentioning the ability to drive unless it is a requirement of the job and there is no other way you can get to work

And it was known at appointment

On the other hand if you can't safely drive then you prob can't safely work

So worry about getting well instead   

Aldra


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Aldra's right, Occupational health are there to safeguard you and will assure your management that you are not milking it.

IMHO if you are such that driving is a problem now, I reckon you'll be a few more Mondays yet before you can go back ... AND put in a full day AND drive home again, AND do it all again the next day.

Get an appointment with an ENT specialist and start a program of little exercises to gently rehabilitate your balance mechanism,like I said earlier.

Concentrate on getting better,


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

As I have been as dizzy as a Duck for about a week, I followed this thread with interest.

Now I am just depressed and worried. 8O I hope mine is a simple ear infection that will cure itself soon, maybe helped by the antibiotics I am on for a chest infection. It is not the first time I have had a balance problem and after bouncing off the walls after getting out of bed, it usually reduces enough for me to function. I have had sinus problems since I was a teenager as part of a Coal Face fell on my head (explains a few other things as well  ). I think this contributes to the ear problem. Luckily I only get it once in a blue Moon.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I let my manager know I won't be in Monday and today it's no problem, she may have had a off day last week, I know she is under a lot of pressure. I have to be on the ball for my job I'm a PALS Officer for a NHS mental health trust and you never know what is going to happen at work. Being referred back to Occy Health doesnt bother me.what bothers me is that I have had two sick periods in a year both certificated and due to a policy change from four sick periods in a rolling year triggered a formal approach now it's changed to 9 straight days, and as we are on the Bradford sick leave system my 9 days start on my first day off sick and every day counts even though I only work three days per week, I imagine a lot more people are now going to be classed as long term sick if it's only 9 days off. I will have phased return to work when I go, I'm not sure that my manager understood what labryinthitis was when I told her last week but now she may have more of an idea and realised it's prob not a quick fix. Back to my GP on Monday for me I think.


----------

